# New soaps



## seven (Dec 17, 2013)

what i've made lately...












scent: cherry blossom mixed with a dash of love spell






scent: yuzu


what i did was make the soap and cut them with cookie cutters. then i made a separate batter to fill the holes up. a bit messy since i can't seem to prevent the soap to drip from the edges. perhaps coz i poured at a very light trace. i'm gonna try medium trace next time.

thanks for looking.


----------



## lsg (Dec 17, 2013)

Love the embeds.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh tricky! I love them. Never thought of doing that. Really love the effect. I'd like to try doing that but can't imagine making them so tidy. Did you use a syringe to fill the cut outs?


----------



## seven (Dec 17, 2013)

Derpina, 

nope i didnt use a syringe, just a small plastic jug. i poured just a bit over the cavities (otherwise it looks ugly when the soap batter sunk) and tidied it up later using a knife.


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 17, 2013)

And the pieces you cut out could be put into the middle of a single-bar mold. To be honest, that's what I thought you had done. Very cute and clever, good job!


----------



## seven (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^

yep, i still have the cut out pieces. i reckon that would be an easier way to do it, rather than trying to fill the cavities as neat as possible. lemme do this method and compare the results


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 17, 2013)

Very cool!  What a great idea.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome ...... I love the idea but must of been really hard to pour into such a small space without spill over  Great job love them


----------



## Ancel (Dec 17, 2013)

That looks great! I thought you'd poured around the cut out, you must have a steady hand! Lovely


----------



## judymoody (Dec 17, 2013)

Those are adorable!!!


----------



## StealBeautiful (Dec 17, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## seven (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Tienne (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww, they're so cute!! The technique reminds me a bit of the way that *pasitopasita (?) guy makes his soaps. (You know who I mean, right? That soap whisperer guy.)


----------



## seven (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^
Hell yeah, i ADORED his soaps  In fact, this one was inspired by him. Of course i cant do as nice as he does, not even close, not in a million years. That guy practically carved his soaps using a self made guitar string thingy. I tried, and it was HARD! He made it look so easy tho, saw one of the tutorials on his orange-broken heart soaps. He's a frikkin artist.


----------



## Tienne (Dec 17, 2013)

HA! I knew it!  

So you can't get those soaps out of your head either, huh? LOL  (Thank GOD I'm not the only one totally obsessed with those soaps.  )

Good job, Seven. Your soaps look great. In fact, you're nipping at his heels as we speak!


----------



## seven (Dec 17, 2013)

^^

thanks Tienne, you're too kind 

and yep, i am OBSESSED with his soaps as well. can't get them out of my head! did you look at the soap stamps he did? so sooo cute  i wonder how it feels to have a set of hands that are so gifted like his. 

btw, i did a translate once when i read his blog, and i noticed that he always use benzoin tincture for his EOs. i wonder what it does to the scent. does it hold it better? so curious here..


----------



## Tienne (Dec 17, 2013)

I think that benzoin stuff is an antioxidant, but I'm not sure and YES; I have seen his soap stamps.  I am equally obsessed with his stamps as well.  I toddle around on his blog on a regular basis. Sneaking peeks and sucking up inspiration. 

I wonder if he knows he has us as his "groupies", LOL, but he truly is a Master. He's the Obiwan Kenobi of soaps. Soap on, soap off, soap on, soap off. LOL!

Edit: HA! I got my Masters mixed up! The wax on, wax off thing was Mr Miyagi. ****, I can't even "groupie" properly. LOL


----------



## Tienne (Dec 17, 2013)

I did a quick google on that benzoin stuff and it says it's a antibacterial and an antioxidant and can be used as a preservative. It says it's a gum, a resin. (Benzoin tincture is a solution of benzoin resin in alcohol.) I wonder if that helps make his soaps less crumbly. Meaning, that maybe it's what helps him be able to obtain those sharp, crisp and clean edges! I dunno! Just a thought. 

*Dashing off to order some Benzoin tincture right now!*


----------



## TVivian (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow these soaps are so great!! Really cute! And yes, I too am a Pasito groupie.


----------



## AKjulz (Dec 17, 2013)

Okay, now you've got me wondering who this amazing guy is!  
Your soaps are great. I'm looking forward to playing with embeds more.


----------



## seven (Dec 18, 2013)

thank you, thank you TVivian and AKjulz 




Tienne said:


> I did a quick google on that benzoin stuff and it says it's a antibacterial and an antioxidant and can be used as a preservative. It says it's a gum, a resin. (Benzoin tincture is a solution of benzoin resin in alcohol.) I wonder if that helps make his soaps less crumbly. Meaning, that it maybe it helps him be able to obtain those sharp, crisp and clean edges! I dunno! Just a thought.
> 
> *Dashing off to order some Benzoin tincture right now!*



Tienne, 

this is what i got from translating the 1st post on Omar's blog: "Essential oils of Lavender, Litsea Cubeba, Lima, Cedar and tincture of benzoin to try to fix the aromas"
so yeah, i got the impression that he was using it to fix the scent or something. but then, it could be just google translate being funky, lol.. ya know how those translations work.

you lucky thing, you must tell me when the benzoin arrived and you soaped with it, okay 

oh, and those clean edges and smooth-shiny soaps of his... esp the cow soap, omg it looks almost plasticky! what's the secret? *thinking hard*


----------



## Tienne (Dec 18, 2013)

AKjulz said:


> Okay, now you've got me wondering who this amazing guy is!



You don't know who Pasito is?!? Oh my goodness, are you in for a treat!    Take a deep breath and make sure you're sitting down before you go look, just in case you faint. LOL

http://elomar-pasitoapasito.blogspot.se/?m=1


----------



## renata (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh wow, these soap looks beautiful!


----------



## Tienne (Dec 18, 2013)

seven said:


> thank you, thank you TVivian and AKjulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Maybe the benzoin is just for fixing the scent.  

But those edges...  I read somewhere, that someone wore a pair of cotton gloves to polish their soaps and they rubbed the soap in their hands as if they were washing with it. Maybe that's what he does? I think the soap would need to cure a tad and gain some hardness before attempting that, but there's nothing to lose by giving it a try, eh? (We simply have to keep searching for the Holy Soap Grail and find out how he does it!!)

*Dashing off to order some cotton gloves, too!*


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 18, 2013)

Seven, 

I didn't know about that guy (your inspiration) until I looked at the link but I loveddd your soaps.  Especially the ones with black embeds. They look like they are party favors for baby shower or kids birthday! 

Excellent contrast and presentation!!! Are you going to sell these? Also, are they made with CP or HP?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## songwind (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, beautiful soaps. I think I want to try some of that sort of thing, now that I feel confident with the basics.


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

renata said:


> Oh wow, these soap looks beautiful!



thanks renata 



Tienne said:


> Hmm. Maybe the benzoin is just for fixing the scent.
> 
> But those edges...  I read somewhere, that someone wore a pair of cotton gloves to polish their soaps and they rubbed the soap in their hands as if they were washing with it. Maybe that's what he does? I think the soap would need to cure a tad and gain some hardness before attempting that, but there's nothing to lose by giving it a try, eh? (We simply have to keep searching for the Holy Soap Grail and find out how he does it!!)
> 
> *Dashing off to order some cotton gloves, too!*



ya know, i thought the tincture was going to be his magic potion to seal the scents, to make it stronger. i would be very happy if there's something i could add to make the EOs stick a bit better.

the edges... yeah, we def should try the cotton glove thingy. it does makes sense though, giving each soap a rub. i am actually giggling as i type this. we're def his groupie  the 1st time i saw those smooth edges, my jaw practically dropped to the floor. especially the cow soaps, omfg, that was Smooth with an S!

okay, okay, enuff madness for now...




Khanjari said:


> Seven,
> 
> I didn't know about that guy (your inspiration) until I looked at the link but I loveddd your soaps.  Especially the ones with black embeds. They look like they are party favors for baby shower or kids birthday!
> 
> Excellent contrast and presentation!!! Are you going to sell these? Also, are they made with CP or HP?



thanks Kanjari.. i dont know if i'm going to sell these or not, still thinking as i wait for them to cure. i know one of them is gonna go to a friend who's having a birthday soon.

these soaps were made CP..



lizflowers42 said:


> Very nice!



thanks liz...



songwind said:


> Wow, beautiful soaps. I think I want to try some of that sort of thing, now that I feel confident with the basics.



you should def try it... just a lil tip, instead of filling the cavities, you can also do it the other way around. that is you put the cut outs in a mold and just fill. i think this way would be easier, esp. if you dont have a steady hand..


----------

